# Rawhide Shetlands... Darrell Andrews passed away



## disneyhorse (Oct 4, 2012)

I just heard Darrell Andrews of Rawhide Shetlands passed away a couple weeks ago. He bred and showed pinto classic Shetlands here in southern Ca.

I worked with Darrell at Disneyland until his retirement a few years ago, and he sure was proud of his herd, especially his stallion "Pat."

The ponies need to be liquidated, but they don't want to do an auction. Contact me for a contact to find out more. If you're out of state, I might be able to find some time to check out horses for you, as I'm only an hour away I think.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 9, 2012)

That's a shame - hadn't seen or heard this anywhere else.

What type of ponies did he breed and raise? Classic? Modern? Didn't he have a bl/wh hitch like Bob Masters did about 10-15 years ago?


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 11, 2012)

Classic/foundation black pintos. Yes, he had a black pinto hitch.

He bought Winks Vision from the Midwest years ago to use as his main stallion, but his favorite pony was a stallion named "Ivan's Mr. Pat" or something.


----------

